# Properties near DIFC



## Sophist (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello there chaps,

I am getting an offer from a firm based at THE GATE BUILDING, DIFC. I am told that the traffic is horrid in Dubai thusly I would like to live near work. Do you guys know how much it costs yearly to rent 2 bed apartment near this place? 

I think these guys might be able to offer 50k USD yearly for housing! do you think that is enough?

I thank you in advance for your help.

Sophist


----------



## new and lost (Oct 2, 2009)

Sophist said:


> Hello there chaps,
> 
> I am getting an offer from a firm based at THE GATE BUILDING, DIFC. I am told that the traffic is horrid in Dubai thusly I would like to live near work. Do you guys know how much it costs yearly to rent 2 bed apartment near this place?
> 
> ...


I am also searching for accommodation in the same area. USD 50K would mean around 180K Dhs or so. That would enable you to secure a GOOD place in DIFC area or around......

These days the rental rates are down like anything. You definitely can get a really nice place.


----------

